# Electric Air Racer - Design Project



## LauraW (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I'm the team leader for a university design project with the aim of designing an electric air racer that could compete in a Red Bull style air race. The project is a collaboration between teams from Loughborough University and Virginia Tech.

We're currently in the research and initial concept phase of our work and are seeking to gain a better understanding of the characteristics which would make a great air racer. We've created a short survey, link below, that we would really appreciate responses to. Don't feel obliged to answer every questions, any response is helpful.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/QPR9VMY

Thanks,
Laura


----------

